
Unicorns of the Sea: Narwhals - marojejian
https://medium.com/@marojejian/unicorns-of-the-sea-narwhals-9453415c5726
======
masonic
Blogspam of this podcast:

[http://www.howstuffworks.com/embed/929729](http://www.howstuffworks.com/embed/929729)

And no discussion of narwhals is complete without MrWeebl's classic,
informative video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc)

